# My Cat the Owl



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

My Cat the Owl by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE this shot. That's a piece of art work for certain. 
How about a black and white version?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I absolutely LOVE this shot. That's a piece of art work for certain.
> How about a black and white version?



Thank you! Just messing around... but I thought it was cute! Sure.. black and white coming up!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Here you are!




My Cat the Owl in Black and White by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

LOVE IT! Now I am trying to figure out where I have an appropriate place for it!
I am thinking over my teenagers' beds... LOL!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

I once swore I would never do this... but here it is.....


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't like it as much as either the full color or full black and white. 
I think the full color one should be your new avatar!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I don't like it as much as either the full color or full black and white.
> I think the full color one should be your new avatar!



Thank you! I might have to do that! I do love my Cat! lol!  This is literally the first selective color I have EVER done... I detest them! But since this is in the "just for Fun", I figured WHY NOT!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I once swore I would never do this... but here it is.....





You should never give in to pier pressure.


Although, this is one situation where selective coloring works.


----------



## paigew (Aug 11, 2012)

I think the selective color one might be my favorite!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 11, 2012)

Now I know where your avatar is from!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

Charlie is the crazy cat lady in disguise.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I once swore I would never do this... but here it is.....
> ...



PEER pressure! Having pier on you would suck, all that seagull poop and stuff (not to mention you would most likely be underwater!)  

Thank you... I wouldn't have done it otherwise... it makes for a rather interesting image, I think!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

paigew said:


> I think the selective color one might be my favorite!



Thank you, Paige! I am already ashamed of doing that one! <hangs head in shame!

lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Now I know where your avatar is from!



yep.. Savannah cat! Half wild beast, and half teddy bear!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Charlie is the crazy cat lady in disguise.



Cat LADY?????? Hmmmm... I dare you to look under my skir.. uh, KILT and say that!  lol!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

I think I will pass... Not into men in dresses. Just isn't my thing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I think I will pass... Not into men in dresses. Just isn't my thing.



Well thank Jeezus and Laidy Mary that oim Irish, then... and we Irish dun't wear them pretty dresses!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I think I will pass... Not into men in dresses. Just isn't my thing.




I am! I am! Can I see! Can I see!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will pass... Not into men in dresses. Just isn't my thing.
> ...



Uh... flattered, but lets not!


----------



## Desi (Aug 11, 2012)

Great stuff Charlie


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice once Charlie! Among the best of the last I've seen these days in the forum!
It looks like something to hang on a wall, but then I'd probably be freaking out like homer here, too often: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlgQQgDhH7U


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Desi said:


> Great stuff Charlie



Hey Desi!!! I appreciate it! I am glad you like it... especially since I did the dreaded selective color thing!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 12, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Nice once Charlie! Among the best of the last I've seen these days in the forum!
> It looks like something to hang on a wall, but then I'd probably be freaking out like homer here, too often: The Raven - Simpsons - YouTube



Martin, thank you! I always appreciate your feedback! Good video! lol!


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 12, 2012)

It's so funny. A shame I couldn't find the actual video and not just the audio


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 12, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> It's so funny. A shame I couldn't find the actual video and not just the audio



Yea...but that happens!  So did you see what I posted in the Macro section just now?


----------



## sm4him (Aug 12, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> My Cat the Owl by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




^THIS just made me gasp out loud at my computer monitor!! STUNNING! I can't even get my cats to look at the camera long enough to take a picture, never mind a macro of their eyes!  And what *gorgeous* eyes!




cgipson1 said:


> I once swore I would never do this... but here it is.....
> 
> View attachment 16441



^THIS also made me gasp out loud, even louder. But not for the same reason. :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 12, 2012)

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > My Cat the Owl by CGipson Photography, on Flickr
> ...



Thanks Sharon! I love my cat, he is my buddy! And he has eyes that color! There is no special photoshopping, no distortion, no warping, no liquify! Just crop on the image, a copy, a horizontal flip, and a paste. That is all! lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 12, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I don't like it as much as either the full color or full black and white.
> *I think the full color one should be your new avatar!*



DONE!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Just ordered a 15"x30" of the colored version... be interesting to see what it looks like!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 12, 2012)

I love it as the avatar. You rock, Charlie!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 12, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I love it as the avatar. You rock, Charlie!



hahaha... it actually looks like a troll or something to me...  appropriate, right?     lol!


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 13, 2012)

Great shot


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow Charlie, love it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

yv0nne said:


> Great shot



Thank you!


----------



## seakritter (Aug 13, 2012)

Let me add to the crowd here and say how much I love this shot, and ummm I think it selective color ver in this case worked, I know that is blasphemy, but what the heck, lol

"As I Wander"


----------



## jake337 (Aug 13, 2012)

Fantastic catch lights!

Here's my question, how much of a crop is this?

How large could you blow this up reasonably.

Put this **** on your garage door!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

seakritter said:


> Let me add to the crowd here and say how much I love this shot, and ummm I think it selective color ver in this case worked, I know that is blasphemy, but what the heck, lol
> 
> "As I Wander"



Thank you! Normally I detest selective color.. but I knew this would work! Our other cat has similar colors to the B&W... and he has lovely eyes too, just green.. not gold. My girlfriend wants be to get a macro shot of her cat also (the gray and black cat with green eyes) and do this.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Fantastic catch lights!
> 
> Here's my question, how much of a crop is this?
> 
> ...



Very little crop, image is a macro shot of one eye ... and this with my 36MP D800. It is actually two images (one flipped horizontally) and pushed together. Canvas size width is 110 inches, 55 inches high... so it would print pretty large! I did order a 15"x30" to hang in my office.

The catch light is actually from a plastic diffuser I made for my R1C1 lights.... very similar to what OrionMystery uses for his macro work.... sort of like this http://www.flickr.com/photos/orionmystery/4439906788/


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> LOVE IT! Now I am trying to figure out where I have an appropriate place for it!
> I am thinking over my teenagers' beds... LOL!



Sure thing... just let me know if you want one!


----------



## pgriz (Aug 13, 2012)

So, Charlie, what I want to know is how you got your cat to pose?  And what drugs you administered to get it to open its eyes so wide?  I have two, and the only way I see the eyes that large is if something BIG startled them, and three microseconds later they are four rooms away (or outside, if they run out of rooms to run into).  

or are you...  the CAT whisperer?


----------



## Desi (Aug 13, 2012)

pgriz said:


> So, Charlie, what I want to know is how you got your cat to pose?  And what drugs you administered to get it to open its eyes so wide?  I have two, and the only way I see the eyes that large is if something BIG startled them, and three microseconds later they are four rooms away (or outside, if they run out of rooms to run into).
> 
> or are you...  the CAT whisperer?



I bet he smears cat-chow on his camera.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Wow Charlie, love it!



Thanks Pixel!! I have gotten a lot of good shots with my cat.. he is a character!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

pgriz said:


> So, Charlie, what I want to know is how you got your cat to pose?  And what drugs you administered to get it to open its eyes so wide?  I have two, and the only way I see the eyes that large is if something BIG startled them, and three microseconds later they are four rooms away (or outside, if they run out of rooms to run into).
> 
> or are you...  the CAT whisperer?





Our cats are used to the camera... and will almost always cooperate! Mine will do anything for a snack, or a tummy rub! He is a sixteen pound love sponge. Sometimes he will get between me and my monitor, and will head butt me until I spend at least 20 minutes or so, just loving on him. He will bring me toys, and drop them on my feet until I throw them... and then he will fetch it and repeat. If I ignore him, he will playfully attack my foot or my leg, with just enough teeth and claws to get my attention. He has never scratched me or bitten me, and is very careful with his claws. He will sit on command, and will bring certain toys to you if you ask for them. Say "duck" and he will bring the duck! Say "snake" and he will bring the snake toy!  More like a dog sometimes, than a cat!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Desi said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > So, Charlie, what I want to know is how you got your cat to pose?  And what drugs you administered to get it to open its eyes so wide?  I have two, and the only way I see the eyes that large is if something BIG startled them, and three microseconds later they are four rooms away (or outside, if they run out of rooms to run into).
> ...



hahaha.. If he gets catnip, he acts so goofy you can't even get a decent shot... but cat chow might work!


----------

